# WDW Advice



## mishpat (Nov 20, 2007)

Just bought some one day hoppers off Ebay. If they do not work, there is always Paypal protection, right?

Here are my questions: We want to do a few rides per park in one day(adults only), I figure on parking in Animal Kingdom and ending the day in Epcot since it closes last.  Do I want to drive to each park or leave the car and take  WDW free transit. Really do not want to waste all day in buses.

Lastly, I am not good on scary roller coasters. Even Space Mountani is too much. I can handle  Fast Track.  Has anyone been on the Himalyan ride at Animal Kingdom. Will I survive


----------



## gmarine (Nov 20, 2007)

Trying to do a few rides in each park on the same day is very difficult and takes a lot of time. Each time you go to a different park you will have to wait for the transportation, whether bus or monorail, then go through the ticket/security lines to enter each park. Probably 40 minutes or so from park to park. I would pick no more than two parks and concentrate on them.

If you leave your car at AK make sure you can get it after park hours. AK closes at 5PM. 

I just came back from Disney and Expedition Everest is much faster and much more intense than Space Mountain.


----------



## nanc65093 (Nov 20, 2007)

Once you pay for parking at one Disney Park, the sticker is good for the rest of the day at the others.  I don't see a downside in driving from one to the other. 

Nancy


----------



## Judy (Nov 20, 2007)

The add-on for the park-hopper part of WDW ticket is $45.  That's such a bad value with a one-day ticket that I'm guessing that what you bought is a left-over day from a multi-day ticket.  All ticket holders at WDW parks now have to verify their identity with a finger scan.  If your ticket has ever been used before, it's unlikely that it will work for you.   Also, it probably has an expiration date.


----------



## jlee2070 (Nov 20, 2007)

I doubt Paypal will do anything for you if the tix's do not work.


----------



## tomandrobin (Nov 20, 2007)

Why not park at TTC, you can hit MK, take the monorail over to Epcot, boat over to MGM. I would skip AK, too hard to do three parks in one day, four would be almost impossible. 

Paypal probably won't do anything about the ticket if it does not work. As long as the seller ships it, they did thier part. 

If you can not handle Space Mountain, Expedition Everest will be way too much for you. Half of the ride is in the dark, going backwards. My wife still gives me grief for talking her into getting on it.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 20, 2007)

I usually park at EPCOT because I always seem to get a parking spot close enough to the gate to just walk.  From there I'd take the monorail to Magic Kingdom, or the bus to either MGM or Animal Kingdom.  You don't have to wait long for the bus, plus you don't have to deal with the trams. First thing you do before park hopping is check the daily time schedule for the parks.  The park hours change almost every day of the week, so you can plan better when you know the hours.  EPCOT is almost always 9AM to 9:30PM, the Magic Kingdom can close anywhere from 7PM to midnight, MGM can close anywhere from 7PM to 10PM, and Animal Kingdom can close anywhere from 5PM to 8PM.  Let us know how you make out with those tickets.  I never tried it, but I have my doubts they will work.  See if it says "NOT TRANSFERABLE" on the back.  When my fingerprint doesn't activate the gate, they do check my license!

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wd...alendarParkHoursMonthlyViewPage&date=20071201


----------



## DianeV (Nov 20, 2007)

I have never seen them check anyones ID when the finger scan doesnt work. It doesnt work quite often actually and they usually put you through manually. The only problem would be if the ticket is actually not good anymore


----------



## klynn (Nov 20, 2007)

Be very careful when buying Disney tickets of Ebay.  If the auction showed the ticket number, chances are your tickets will not work.  Disney monitors Ebay ticket sales closely.  If they know the ticket number(s) that are being sold they will cancel the ticket(s).  I've heard time and time again about people who bought ticket off Ebay and then when they got to Disney their tickets had been canceled by Disney.  Go to disboards.com and you can read all about it.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 20, 2007)

DianeV said:


> I have never seen them check anyones ID when the finger scan doesnt work. It doesnt work quite often actually and they usually put you through manually. The only problem would be if the ticket is actually not good anymore



If you have a general admission ticket, no they don't.  If you've got a Season Pass with your name on it that is not transferable, they will check your ID.  Key is to read the back of the ticket and see what it says.  You can probably tell if it's one of the tickets that only the original purchaser can use.  If it is, they will check your ID.  Otherwise, I'd be loaning out my annual pass for $20 a day.


----------



## luv2vacation (Nov 20, 2007)

Unless it's a season pass, it doesn't have any name on it so checking ID wouldn't prove anything.  We have often mixed and matched regular multi-day tickets between members of our household.  Often (by accident) just because can't remember who had which ticket.  (Initially, I bought them all (on my credit card) and none are specifically assigned to any one person.)  We have even switched them on purpose, on occasion (after the initial use) just as an experiment - and they still go through the finger scan just fine.  So not really sure what _that_ does.  

However, I have never bought off of e-bay and wouldn't be surprised about them monitoring purchases there and cancelling tickets.


----------



## Carl D (Nov 21, 2007)

As others have said:
- Be careful, as Animal Kingdom closes early. You may not be able to get back to the parking lot.
- Are you sure your 1 day ticket has hoping privileges?
- I doubt you have any protection since the ticket is probably non transferable.
- It's too much to do several parks in 1 day.

I didn't add any new thoughts; I'm just confirming what others have said.


----------



## charford (Nov 27, 2007)

A couple of months ago, my purse was stolen with my WDW tickets in it.  

I contacted Disney ticketing. If I had purchased my tickets directly from Disney - I hadn't, they were purchased at OLCC - they would have been able to find them in their system and cancel them. They do have the names, address of the purchasers linked to the ticket number. They were able to find the tickets I bought from them 3 years ago! 

If the tickets have been reported as stolen.....things could get messy.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 27, 2007)

> (Initially, I bought them all (on my credit card) and none are specifically assigned to any one person.) We have even switched them on purpose, on occasion (after the initial use) just as an experiment - and they still go through the finger scan just fine. So not really sure what that does.


A little-known quirk of the Disney ticketing system: tickets that are purchased together in a single transaction are "grouped" for the purposes of biometrics.  Any biometric in the group can be used with any ticket.  That's specifically to prevent blocking the turnstile when families mix up their tickets.

The grouping may not extend to APs or PAPs, but it is applied to (multi-)day tickets.


----------



## swift (Nov 27, 2007)

For fear factor information the book Walt Disney World with kids is a great resource. Here is an online link but the online looks like it needs to be updated. For the most part it will give you what you want to know.

http://www.mouseplanet.com/dtp/wdwguide/7_Children/older_kids/fear_factors.htm


----------



## FlyKaesan (Nov 29, 2007)

tomandrobin said:


> Why not park at TTC, you can hit MK, take the monorail over to Epcot, boat over to MGM. I would skip AK, too hard to do three parks in one day, four would be almost impossible.
> 
> Paypal probably won't do anything about the ticket if it does not work. As long as the seller ships it, they did thier part.
> 
> If you can not handle , Expedition Everest will be way too much for you. Half of the ride is in the dark, going backwards. My wife still gives me grief for talking her into getting on it.



I tried 4 parks and tried to do all the major rides/shows.  Stayed at Boardwalk and walked over to Epcot.  Rode Soarin 3 times including fast pass.  Rode Nemo.  Went to Coke center.  Took pictures in the garden.  Went to Animal kingdom and did Everest and Nemo.  Also did the Safari ride.  Ate lunch and took some pictures with Disney characters and went to MGM.  Rode most of the major ride with fast pass while watching Indiana Jones, Car show, high school parade show.  Went to Epcot to see the 8.30 show.  Then went to Magic Kingdom for Space Mountain and to see Dream.  I think it was day they opened late.  Then went to MGM for second show of the Major show.    We had 4 month old baby with us and she was pretty good but was very tired.


----------



## Big Matt (Nov 30, 2007)

I can handle all the rides in Disney with the exception of Mission Space and Everest.

I actually threw up after going on Everest.  I attribute it more to the disorientation of the ride being in the dark and changing directions.  Not a great morning in 90 plus heat.  



mishpat said:


> Lastly, I am not good on scary roller coasters. Even Space Mountani is too much. I can handle  Fast Track.  Has anyone been on the Himalyan ride at Animal Kingdom. Will I survive


----------

